
How to learn machine learning in the simplest way? - cond289123
How to learn machine learning in the simplest way?
======
Toast_
Azure machine learning has a drag and drop interface (which allows custom
code) and allows you to use it as a Web service, plus it's free. I'm currently
using it and pretty happy with the results.

There's a bunch of 'learn as you go' workbooks that may be of interest to you
too.

[https://studio.azureml.net](https://studio.azureml.net)

------
dccooper
Additionally, the Machine Learning Crash Course Series from Berkeley is a good
overall explainer of the concepts.

[https://ml.berkeley.edu/blog/2016/11/06/tutorial-1/](https://ml.berkeley.edu/blog/2016/11/06/tutorial-1/)

I've had luck with a mixture of online courses like Datacamp
([https://www.datacamp.com/](https://www.datacamp.com/)) and finding projects
to try on sites like Kaggle.

------
downrightmike
[https://imgur.com/gallery/PJVud](https://imgur.com/gallery/PJVud)

Find something to play with:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4007ma/col...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4007ma/colorizing_black_and_white_photos_with_deep/)

------
lovelearning
What do you mean by "simplest way"?

~~~
evex
for those that doesn't know the math used in ML, thats what I mean

------
xoolooloo
if you are you a #MachineLearning or #BigData enthusiastic and want to find
somebody nearby to hang out or to discuss your problem, then I would say to
@xoolooloo is perfect to find somebody nearby.
[https://www.xoolooloo.com/#/signup](https://www.xoolooloo.com/#/signup)

------
jhildings
Be a machine :O

~~~
cond289123
[https://media.giphy.com/media/3pDwzu7sYmF4k/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/3pDwzu7sYmF4k/giphy.gif)

------
adamb_
fast.ai

